
GCubiks - the new 3D Glasses  - ionela
http://dev.emcelettronica.com/gcubiks-new-3d-glasses
======
ionela
GCubiks, the new 3D Glasses, was shown in Los Angeles during the "Special
Interest Group on GRAPHics and Interactive Techniques" convention. A device is
being developed that could allow people to see three-dimensional images,
including moving and speaking people, as a method of communication in a palm-
sized machine.

